# SIM not readable in Android tablet; option greyed out



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my Android Tablet's is running very well,except for the network connection through sim(3G).
I had deactivated/closed  the sim management function by sliding in the button,and took out the sim. Now whenever with any 3G sim be it Vodafone or Aircel or Idea,I am trying to reconnect,the sim managemnt remains in grey shaded form and it is not activating. Simply put I am unable to connect to network using the sims. Those are functioning well in other tablets(android) and smartphones. No problems with the sims. 
I am unable to activate the sim management. 
PLEASE HELP  FRIENDS...


----------



## Aakarshan (Aug 14, 2015)

Can you upload the screenshots with the problem?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2015)

^ Screenshots nothing to be in particular.

The tablet just displays that " sim not ready,insert your sim", in a small pop up message and disappears,only a ! within a small triangle is displayed on the upper left corner of the task bar.Clicking that displays same message.
Even "Mobile Networks" selection under Wireless & networks section is shadowed(greyed out).


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

sounds weird, try to put the card after turning of the tab. Once the tab is off insert the sim and see if it is recognized.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> sounds weird, try to put the card after turning of the tab. Once the tab is off insert the sim and see if it is recognized.



I did it Friend,but sim is not being recognised.
wifi is functioning excellent though.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 14, 2015)

try backing up and reflashing


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

Sounds like hardware issue. Did you see anything abnormal in the slot? Any breakage, bend ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2015)

At least mention which tablet you are having problem with


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At least mention which tablet you are having problem with



Ambrane AQ-800





ariftwister said:


> Sounds like hardware issue. Did you see anything abnormal in the slot? Any breakage, bend ?



Nope.





kkn13 said:


> try backing up and reflashing



This is an issue,Friend.
Unable to do so.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2015)

Try a factory reset.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Try a factory reset.



This is where a peculiar problem has arisen. While trying to do a factory reset,the tablet boots itself as usual and only the Ambrane Logo is shown* intermittently/in cyclic events* at 5 secs. interval or so. Nothing is happening. I have to put a pin inside the reset(hardware) button,and stop the nuisance.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] any ideas or guidance,Friend?

- - - Updated - - -

Downloaded and installed SIM card manager from Play store.
IMEI no. is O.K. and other fields are O.K., but some anomalies :--->

 Sim state : No SIM card is available in the device
 Network type : unknown
 Service state :* service powered off*
 SIM Operator code : 
SIM operator name : 
SIM serial number : 
SIM country ISO : 
Network country ISO :
Network operator code : 
Network operator name : 
.
.
.
inspite of having an Idea 3G SIM connected.
*This Idea 3G SIM is running/functioning very well in our smartphones,and other tablets.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2015)

As given in this link, the sim card may not be well seated on the contacts.

No Sim Card Problem | Android Forums



> Got a fine needle and gently prised the gold contacts in the SIM holder up slightly - they were depressed too much - one actually below the level of the plastic SIM cradle - put the SIM card back in and the phone jumped into life!





> Just put a piece of sticky tape on the back of the sim card, about 3 - 5 layers will do. It thickens it up and wedges it in place.



Just try any of these two and see if it works.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2015)

try the options suggested above.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 16, 2015)

this is the main issue with these tablets  
word of caution though, before trying to flash etc pls do backup NVRAM folder as it contains IMEI etc which is essential and is a nuisance when flashing sim-based tabs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> this is the main issue with these tablets
> word of caution though, before trying to flash etc pls do backup NVRAM folder as it contains IMEI etc which is essential and is a nuisance when flashing sim-based tabs


Already backed up that before flashing.
Seems to be a hardware problem!!!???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Already backed up that before flashing.
> Seems to be a hardware problem!!!???


Y U No read the post #12 above?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Y U No read the post #12 above?



Yes tried it but it is a tablet brother,not so easy. A smartphone has the pins exposed but a tablet has pins beneath the encasing.
You guide me bro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2015)

Can you upload a pic (use imgur) of the sim card slot or its placement in the tablet?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am having the same problem on my phone...seems to be a slot issue.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes tried it but it is a tablet brother,not so easy. A smartphone has the pins exposed but a tablet has pins beneath the encasing.
> You guide me bro.



I think I know what you are talking about
My dad had brought home a bunch of Samsung Tab 3Vs yesterday for me to setup and give for use by our employees (Dont rage at me,I gave up trying to explain why not to buy samsung and they bought it despite me suggesting Asus Fonepad  )

Anyways, the samsung tabs also had a similar sim slot 
Basically it looks like a regular micro sd card slot and you have to press the sim card in to engage it unlike the traditional Sim tray or "exposed" SIM pins
Looks like you must open up the tab to access this
If you do,check for damage/bent pins etc and just use an eraser(yes an eraser) to carefully rub the pins and clean out any impurity which may have caused the problem(just to rule out this)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I think I know what you are talking about
> My dad had brought home a bunch of Samsung Tab 3Vs yesterday for me to setup and give for use by our employees (Dont rage at me,I gave up trying to explain why not to buy samsung and they bought it despite me suggesting Asus Fonepad  )
> 
> Anyways, the samsung tabs also had a similar sim slot
> ...



*But isn't that better for expert service personnel ,Friend??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> *But isn't that better for expert service personnel ,Friend??


You want to spend few hundred rupees for just opening the screws, lifting the sim card slot contacts and then putting the screws back in?

You'll just need a matching screwdriver and you can do it yourself. No need to contact any "expert" service personnel.


----------

